# Once again..



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I wish I could rescue more.*

I have four pets.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully the rescue will be able to take that sweet pup. That woman should be ashamed of herself.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank goodness there are people like you who take action when they see a dog in need. I don't understand people's thought process to let a dog get in that condition and do nothing.

I hope the owner will give her to rescue.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Thank goodness there are people like you who take action when they see a dog in need. I don't understand people's thought process to let a dog get in that condition and do nothing.
> 
> I hope the owner will give her to rescue.


I hope that she will give her to the rescue, she really can't afford any of the dogs, so hopefully they get her out :crossfing


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

my fingers are crossed for you! Please keep us updated :crossfing


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They got her out, she's in a foster home for now. Seen the vet already and it's a combination of flees and allergies, she also got a couple shots of antibiotics and steroids to help heal her. Kathy (the lady that has her) got her all cleaned up, I talked to her tonight. She said she is so precious she might just keep her.:crossfing Hope she does.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If she does keep her that means there is another one out there for you to rescue.  I am glad they were able to get her out and get her all fixed up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi:

Thank you for saving that poor dog!

People like that make me so mad.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Heidi ...Great job...Thanks for helping this poor girl out...... Some people just piss me off ....... How hard is it to put flea meds on this girl.........:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good news, my foster mom Kathy is keeping her, she said she is such a sweet girl just want's attention and love. Her wounds are starting to heel up and she's happy where she's at. I will go see her soon so I'll get some pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yeh!!*

Yeh For Kathy the Foster Mom!!

I am so happy for this sweet girl!!

What is her name??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Yeh For Kathy the Foster Mom!!
> 
> I am so happy for this sweet girl!!
> 
> What is her name??


Camron..I know weired name.LOL


----------

